
Long-Range EVs Are the Antithesis of Efficiency and Sustainability - jajag
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4271072-long-range-evs-antithesis-efficiency-sustainability
======
tomohawk
For me and several people I know, EVs have yet to reach a minimum utility
level where we would consider purchasing them.

I can get any old gas powered vehicle with 500 mile range. It will have that
range on a 5 minute "charge". When the temperature is 5 degrees F (not balmy
california coastal temps). It will do so with a 5 year old storage system
(tank). In fact, the storage system will not degrade over time.

And the price of the gas powered vehicle with much better utility? Less.

There's a lot of talk about averages in this piece. The US Air Force once went
to a lot of trouble measuring pilots. They then built an airplane cockpit that
would accommodate the average pilot. It didn't actually fit anyone.

------
bloak
The funny thing is that it's only today that EVs have to be long-range.
Probably in a few decades' time there will be charging stations _everywhere_
so you wouldn't mind having a much shorter range.

I know some people drive across the wilderness, but I personally almost never
drive anywhere that isn't within a hundred metres of mains electricity. How
hard would it be to add a metered tap everywhere where someone might need it?

(OK, speed of charging might still be a problem.)

